# The next Ruger SR1911's



## bg18566 (Apr 24, 2015)

Talked to a Ruger rep at Shooters round up. Told him I have the SR1911 lightweight commander and would like to see the same gun in 9mm. He said two more calibers will be introduced probably within a year. Both will be 5 inch guns. The first gun coming will be 10mm followed by the 9mm. Thought you might like hear about it.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmmmmm a Ruger 9mm 1911. That's awful.




Awful tempting.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I've been waiting for this....


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Now if they make their Night Watchman in 9mm I'll be all put of excuses.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

Good to hear. I would buy the 10mm if they make it.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

A SR1911 in 9mm may catch my attention.

MO


----------

